# Download Video Clips



## moosman21 (Dec 27, 2006)

Is there a way for me to download a video that have no option for download but i can watch via my brower. I tried downloading the link leading to it and the videos location but i either get a shortcut to it or a BIG page of code. Is there any way i can download it? It's embedded in a window. So it isn't going directly TO the video so any attempt to download and you get the page containing the video. the reason I need to do this is i want to take several clips from a video and combine them so i dont have to watch them seperately.


----------



## Rockguy (Oct 28, 2006)

You need to record the video stream. You need software to do that. I haven't ever tried any so I can't recommend one but, here is a google search for what you need. Good luck. Let me know if it works for you.

http://www.google.com/search?source...z=1T4GWYF_en___US203&q=record+streaming+video


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Is it in Flash (.swf) format? If so, look at my post here.


----------



## 12voltguys (Dec 27, 2006)

ferrija1, how do you check the format of a streaming video?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Right-click on it, if it says something like "About Adobe Flash Player" at the bottom of the context menu then it is a Flash Movie.


----------



## moosman21 (Dec 27, 2006)

Rockguys post solved my problem TYVM guys!


----------



## Rockguy (Oct 28, 2006)

Glad it worked. Which software did you use? How easy and well does it work?


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

As an aside, the Kazaalite Codecs Pack also supports Flash Video and will play the video in Win Media Player ...

http://www.codecguide.com/

This player also handles a fairly wide range of file formats :

http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html

Drag / drop on the play video area and it will sort out the rest.

For Youtube .... try this :

http://www.zdnetasia.com/downloads/pc/swinfo/0,39043052,39209698s,00.htm

Once you have the video page you want, look in the top right for the url /

Copy / paste the url of the video in Y/tubedownloader and click 'Get Video.'

The video will download to your dekstop with the default icon titled 'get video'.

Simply right click and rename it whatever*.flv* ... for flash video.

If you have the kazaalite codecs linked to above, it will play in WMP.


----------

